# I have a question



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,people.. Is anyone getting the same advertising on this forum I`m getting at the top and sides???? It is not on every thread and it is not of some half dressed girl. The only trouble is I can`t read Chinese or Japanese. Go figger.

The best to all,Everett













































































































I guess I`m gonna havta go back to school.Duh!
View attachment 28810


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I got it just like that


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

nope:smilie_daumenneg::smilie_daumenneg:hwell:hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gosh, I can read that, but I'm afraid you don't want to know what they're advertising, it's X-rated.  

It's odd they'd waste the money to put a Chinese ad in an English forum, what's the point?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They are getting us ready for when we start flying the Chinese flag. :smokin:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

sanepilot said:


> Hi,people.. Is anyone else getting the same advertising on this forum I`m getting at the top and sides???


No.

HTH




Click it. you know you want to. just do it. be sure to have your credit card handy. DOB and SS too. I bet it's great.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't get anything, I have an ad blocker set up.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Guess I only notice the half-dressed girl.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Apart from the occasional Lionel, Amazon, or Big O Tires ad, I am not getting the same ads that you have been getting. Sort of odd to see those type of ads (written in Chinese) on this site, I guess


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*flag*

Hi,all..Big Ed,You probably don`t realize how close you`re to the truth. They own a lot of companies and real estate in the US already. I guess I belong to the old school. I`d probably be what used to be called a square when I was young.Don`t know what we are called now. Maybe some of the new school could tell us?

I got a good system in place for ad and spam viruses but it`s like everything else. Somebody always builds a better mouse trap.I probably need to tighten a few more turns on my screws.


Have a good day,it`s raining in the valley so no outside work.Look out trains, Here I come,Everett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many ad companies target the ads based on your browsing history, have you cleaned your cookies lately?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*cookies*

Hi,John..I clean my cookies faster than I clean my wife`s cookie jar out of cookies.I don`t go anywhere that I might be bugged.It is no problem just aggravating.So far I`ve been on here about 10 minutes and x out that script about 5 times so I could change pages. Whatta life,I luv this computer.. Sometimes I think someone might be jerking my chain. I do know this paybacks are rough.

Everybody have a good evening,Everett


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I certainly do not get those ads. Mostly RPG ads and anti Obama stuff over here.
Ask your wife where she has been going on the web. 

Pookybear


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Where ever "over here" is.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

TO SANE PILOT: I am getting the same garbage you are getting, identical:dunno: I commented here the other day!! My Norton software is hollering every time this happens !!! also site is running slower than ever before ??? Have checked everything on my end, I run all th spam blockers, ad blocker ect !! Even called my wireless provider tech and got him to check our system, everything running okay there!!! Glad to know I am not alone or loosing my mind  Any one here know what is going on, or have suggestions ?????? thanks for your time!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I send a message to the forum owners, apparently we're getting ads from a different source and they're causing issues.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Whatever it is it seems only users of IE are affected and appears to be nationwide. My body will turn to dust before IE loads this and one other forum. Chrome loads both immediately, quicker than IE ever did. From what I understand FireFox is not affected.
I never got the Chinese writing or any weird ads either if that counts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm running Firefox, and I've had zero issues here.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

HOLD ON JACK C: I have tried goggle, fire fox, and get same results  I am also aware IE is not the greatest!! So point me in right direction please ! To gun runner john, thank you !!! I felt from what I was seeing, that something was messed up, Maybe our site folks will cure this problem??? I love this foru, wife says its my porn  yeah I know I need to get a life m But hey its good stuff:thumbsup: Hope every one had a great 4th!! I got to see trace adkins in concert at fort sill ,ok, :appl: at my age don't take much to excite me


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm certainly confused why Firefox is having a problem, I've never had any of the issues multiple people are having with IE. What exactly is happening with Firefox?


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

TO GRJ: I am having the same problems across all the browsers hen I try to log in, I first gt a ox at bottom ays long running script and a kill box, I hit it and finally will let me put password in and complete login. then I have to wit till the overhead banner and side banner where all sorts of ad displays loads then I can procede to topic. then no matter what topic I choose, I have to wait again, sometimes as high as 5 minutes to get there. I timed it!!! its a pain in the ole wazoo !!! I belong to another forum gl 1800 bikes, managed by v-bulletin also, and no such problems!! This all started the other day with all the Chinese script banners!!! Have run all my security cleaners and nothing found on my pc. I can tell you this, my Norton is flagging an attempt by something every time I log in here, have never had problems with it on this site :dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm at a loss, but I have to wait for the guys with the keys to the back room.  There is nothing I can do on the admin screens to change any of this.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I understand gun runner, and appreciate you doing what you can :thumbsup: I have been checking other web sites managd by ours, and the problem is particular to here only!! eyond my technical capabilityhwell: I wll heck back on monday , and see how its going, and it might not be really here,i could b any where along the web and just presenting itself here !! Know I am>> not going to quit the forum any way ,< be gone Tuesday to va hospital in okc, so will check again on Wednesday thanks muchly:thumbsup::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder why some have problems and others don't?

Knock on wood, I don't have any of the problems members are talking about.
No Chinese writing ads, no slowdowns, no log in problems, pages are loading lightning fast?

I had the one problem last week or whenever, but that has not happened since.
I don't know what that was, but I am keeping an extra eye out for it now.

I got my ad ware, anti virus, script blocker, and ad blocker working over time. :smokin:


----------



## doct0rnic (Jun 28, 2013)

you nee to run fire fox, use ad block plus and download avg free addition.then you'll be fine stay away from internet explorer and google crome, both are loaded with spy ware


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Part of my difficulty in diagnosing this issue is that I can't make it happen, even with IE and no ad blocking.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Does IE still have the compatibility mode? If so does it need to be disabled.

I've been another site and that is what they tell everybody that is using IE and having problems. I don't use IE (Google Chrome) so I don't know and don't have these problems.

Ray


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, it's on my version of IE 8, how do you disable it?


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

JackC said:


> Yes, it's on my version of IE 8, how do you disable it?


I really don't know. I fired up my copy of IE and it is version 10.0 and I couldn't find a compatibility mode. I think it used to be somewhere on the menu bar along theb top of the page. Better yet just use Chrome.

Ray


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm running XP and it doesn't support the latest version.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> I'm running XP and it doesn't support the latest version.




You need to upgrade Jack, supposedly around 2014 they will stop supporting XP.
Unless they changed their minds because a lot like XP.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

April 8, 2014 is the last day MS will support XP.
April 9, 2014 I'll be shopping for a Mac


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

JackC said:


> Yes, it's on my version of IE 8, how do you disable it?


Try clicking on it or maybe right clicking on it.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I use Firefox but tried opening MTF on IE8. I can confirm the problems everyone is reporting.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

I run Firefox with Zone Alarm firewall on Windows 7 Home
Premium thru AT&T DSL. No problems at all on the Forum as you
can tell by the amount of blather I post. 

Don


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was told that those are ads for the games available to buy to play on the computer, and I see these same ads on special interest auto forums and other sites to help defray the cost of hosting. Some of the games kids are playing would shock most parents and adults. There are lots that aren't sex driven, too. I never click on any, so I've taken what I was told in faith.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I forgot to mention, I use Windows 8, always run Firefox, have the full blown AVG installed, clean with Spybot S&D weekly and have always seen the ads when I'm on forums. My Cookies are cleared at the end of every session and CCleaner runs when I quit Firefox. I'm not sure XP or Windows matters very much. I also have Windows 7 Professional and Windows 7 Home on the two laptops and they show the ads too.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Question*

Hi all.. I thought I had this nuisance fixed but evidently I didn`t. I blocked all incoming ties or anyone trying to access my computer.I straightened out the MTF but messed up a few other Pages I visit.I really don`t think it is Mtf.I found on my computer a clue which told me it was a offshore webpage. Absolutely no name but they left me their ISP number which will tell me who they are. I got rid of that which helped but the people who is doing it got right back in as soon as I turned on the cp.They`re smart but I don`t care how smart they
are they can be outsmarted.

Sometimes the more you fool with something the more you`re fooled with. Some things might be better left alone. What`s that saying" you don`t wake up a sleeping dog" I may be getting in over my head.

Hay,we got a new week hopefully,everybody have a good one,Everett


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't remember if it was something I read online or if a friend told me, but possibly websites are recording what you search and look at online so that the ads will interest you to click on them. That makes since to me because when I was searching a lot for a truck online, all these ads with vehicles and Silverado's came up. Then when I was searching for Union Pacific related items, I kept seeing ads about that so I guess I really don't know.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*tracking*

Aw yes,John. You are being tracked even as when you turn on your computer.Dump your history,cookies and that will help but they hide their bug deep in the bowels of your computer innards.No one will admit they`re doing this but if you know how to look for it you can eliminate it.If you can access any computer on the net[which you can if you`re smart enough],you can do just about what you will unless they are smarter than you.

You can name your own price if you can write a program which CANNOT be breached.I won`t say it is impossible to do but so far no one has done it yet.[The impossible only takes a few minutes longer]I`ve found the internet the most fascinating thing I ever got into.

Raining in the valley,no grass cutting for awhile.
Have a good week everyone,Everett


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

so far i have no trouble with any of the things that have been talked about. but i can not load the updated fox fire 22.0 the say my XP pro is out dated i need XP P2 which i have never even heard of. e-bay is the same.. once all these places stop taking XP i'l be off the net. i do not like win 7 and dam sure dont like 8. so it by by when they stop.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My kids got Vista on his laptop, it's the Hoover of operating systems in my book.
Seems like every time MS comes out with a new, improved version they screw things up.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

win 7 is vista with all the problems fixed.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

wingnut163 said:


> win 7 is vista with all the problems fixed.


Or so they say..


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

a man i know that builds putters and writes programs told me that. ??/who knows.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been using Windows 7 since the beta came out. IMO, it's far superior to either XP or Vista. I was a Microsoft MVP for years, and I got all the latest stuff to test. Now, you can keep Windows 8, they tried to change the interface and did it badly in the effort!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

What I have learned with MS products...avoid the even numbered ones. Wait for Windows 9.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I decided to log on today to see if guys in back room had fixed problems here hwell: took 3 and 1/2 minutes for site to accept my login !! Got notice of long running script at bottom of page ben getting that evr since the Chinese stuff in header appeared !! Reckon i'll try on Wednesday as takes 2 to 5 minutes when click on something !! You guys have a geat day will see ya later :thumbsup:


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've been using Windows 7 since the beta came out. IMO, it's far superior to either XP or Vista. I was a Microsoft MVP for years, and I got all the latest stuff to test. Now, you can keep Windows 8, they tried to change the interface and did it badly in the effort!


You have it right for Windows 8. The only good things is that the desktop boots faster than any new PC out of the box and shuts down fast, it has a file keeper program that backs up your files automatically (mine's on an external drive), and has some free apps and games that I would have to pay for on my two Win 7 laptops. My new HP Envy came with 8, and I've learned to use it, but I'd never, ever, pay one red cent to have Windows 8 instead of 7.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

wingnut163 said:


> so far i have no trouble with any of the things that have been talked about. but i can not load the updated fox fire 22.0 the say my XP pro is out dated i need XP P2 which i have never even heard of.


Sure P2 isn't SP2, as in Service Pack 2? You should upgrade to that and also Service Pack 3, the latest version. You can upgrade these service packs for free by running Windows Update.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

P3, ok i have done P1 P2 i'll look for P3. thanks. BTW i was able to load foxfire 20.0


----------

